# Shimano baitrunner D surf/pier fishing?



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Will a shimano baitrunner d work well on surf/pier? If so what size should I get for a 12' ugly stik Bigwater. Will be using 65-80 lb powerpro I that helps.:fishing: any other nice spinning baitrunners?


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

IF shimano i would use 6500
Lot cheeper look at okuma, i have smaller okuma avenger work great for reds, love baitrunners!!


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Ya I'd hate to lose a rod to a fish cause the drag was tight. Baitrunners are much easier to use.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Whatcha need that big of a setup for? Shark fishing is illegal in Horry County (Myrtle Beach). Baitrunners work fine but on mine and casting reels with clickers, I leave them off most of the time and just fish a loose drag in a spike. I also don't wander off from my rods.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

That doesn't mean I can't use a baitrunner. Should I get the 12000d for a 12' ugly stik BW, spooling with 65-80# PP.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Just sayin there's nothing to (legally) fish for with that big of a setup round here. Our kings, cobia, and tarpon are caught on pin rigs, not casted gear. Red drum can be caught on much smaller gear. But go ahead and fish with whatcha want.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

If u have the money, sure go ahead. 12 ft ugly stick is kind of overkill unless you are tossing a big bucktail jig for cobia. now for surf fishing, 12 ft can be useful simply to cast out a lot farther. However, for general purposes, a 10 ft rod is about as long of a rod I would use for the SC surf.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

I already have the rod it's not new I've had it for a year and it's a charm.
So I should use the 12000d or 8000d.
Any other nice spinning bait runners. We caught sharks and released them on pier 14 and the guy who worked their could care less. What do u recommend then. I already have a rod ( 12' ugly). And yes this is for surf fishing.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

IMO a 12' rod will wear you out real fast. And if you think you will be able to cast it further than a 10' rod you are saidly mistaking. A 10' is more than you'll ever need unless you tournament casting.
I fished the surf for the last 9 month using a 8' St Croix Mojo with a Shimano Stella using 20lb braid & out cast everyone on the beach.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

It does tire if your not used to carrying a ten lb gun all day playing airsoft. So what size baitrunner should I use for it. 12000 or 8000. Using 300 yds of 40-80# PP
Ppppppppllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaasssssssssseeeeeeee HELP! I need to no by 2012!


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

for 300 yds of a minimum 40# PP you are going to need the 1200d, espically if you want to go any higher on the line strength. the line cap. on the 8000d for 40# PP is 295 yds.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Coch you sir are the man. You answered my question.
Do u have a shimano baitrunner. How does it do 4 u.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

i use abu baitcasters on my surf rods.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Yea I have one Abu 6600 baitrunner. Really nice rods and reels! But thanks anyways.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

So on the 1200d I want to put just about 250,000,000 yds of PP


----------

